# AMD-Athlon-XP-2500+-Temperatur



## Ardaric (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Es geht um meine CPU-Temp.

Ich habe bei geöffnetem Gehäuse eine Temperatur von ca 50°C (+2/3) und wenn ich 3D Spiele wie Call of Duty 2 oder SW:Battlefront 2 spiele, dann kann die schon mal über 60 steigen.

Ich habe einen AMD Athlon XP 2500+ in der Boxed-Edition. Das heißt, ein passender Kühler von AMD wurde mitgeliefert! Trotzdem immer diese hohe Temperatur. Wenn ich mein Gehäuse schließe, steigt die durchschnittliche Temperatur locker um 10-12°C ab! Im Moment sind es 66°C und ich habe nur Skype, ICQ und Firefox am laufen!

Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten den Kühler erneut mit teurer Leitpaste auf die CPU montiert, jedoch ohne Verbesserung. Dass er falsch montiert ist, glaube ich nicht.

Jetzt habe ich mir vorhin diesen Lüfter gekauft, der ja sogar für einen 3400+ geeignet sein soll, gekauft und es passiert gar nichts! Die Temperatur ist immer noch verdammt hoch (aktuell 66°C)!

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, woran das liegen kann! Ist das vielleicht normal? Also die meisten Google treffer sagen etwas von 43°C Betriebstemperatur. Naja, das sind immerhin 23°C weniger!

Hardware:
AMD Athlon XP 2500+
Epox 8RDA3x rev. 2.1

Software:
USDM
MBM 5
Everest Home Edition

PS: Alle Programme zeigen die gleiche Temperatur an!
PPS: Systemtemperatur beträgt 35°C

Wooot, 68°C ...

PPPS: 2327 upm


----------



## server (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ardaric,


Hast du an den BIOS Einstellungen etwas Verändert?

Ich habe einen Athlon XP 2600+ und fahre im Leerlauf mit 44,5°C (Quelle: Sandra SiSoft).

Mein Bruder hat das gleiche Problem wie du, allerdings mit einem Atlon XP 3000+. 

Das Problem war, das bei seinem fertig zusammengebauten Computer die Wärme einfach nicht raus konnte. Da nur zwei Lüfter (einer im Netzteil und einer auf der CPU) einfach nicht ausreichten, habe ich ihm einen weiteren Gehäuselüfter (gibts um 10 bis 20 Euro im Fachhandel) eingebaut, von da an waren die Absturtzprobleme gelöst.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem an der Grafikkarte, die beim Spielen sehr heiß wird, sowie an zu kleinen Gehäusen und fehlenden Lüftern.

Schau doch mal nach an deiner Gehäuserückseite, wieviele Lüfter da zu sehen sind.

Ich selbst habe insgesamt 6 Lüfter im Computer verbaut und kann meinen 2600+ problemlos auf die Frequenz eines 2800+ übertakten - wahrscheinlich sogar noch höher, aber das habe ich noch nicht versucht.

Grüße,
server


----------



## melmager (5. Mai 2006)

Oder du hast einen AMD erwischt der falsch gefertigt wurde
ist zwar unwarscheinlich - aber wer weiss ? 

siehe:
http://www.golem.de/0605/45115.html


----------



## Ardaric (5. Mai 2006)

Ne, ich habe keinen Opteron. Meine CPU ist schon älter, nur nervt es mich erst jetzt mit dem Kauf eines neuen Lüfters, da ich ihn auf seine alten Tage noch ein wenig übertakten wollte um einen Neukauf noch ein weilchen hinauszuzögern 

Naja, ich habe mein Gehäuse offen und momentan nach 30 minuten defrag 61°C Temperatur. Ich weiß nicht, kann es da immernoch am Luftaustausch liegen? Eigentlich ist genug platz dazwischen. Ein Halber Meter, vielleicht etwas mehr. zur Wand.

BIOS habe ich auch nichts verändert. Standardeinstellungen.

Ach ärgert mich das!


----------



## server (5. Mai 2006)

Was ist denn sonst noch alles eingebaut in deinem Computer? Ich meine Festplatten, CD LW und andere Stromaufnehmende und Wärme abgebende Geräte?

Wieviel Wärmepaste hast du aufgetragen? Zuviel des Guten kann auch schaden.....


----------



## frager (5. Mai 2006)

Als ich deine Frage gelesen habe, hab ich als erstes gedacht - Luefter voller Staub, war bei mir auch mal so, und der Rechner hatte sich dann auch schon mal von selbst ausgemacht.... ^^, aber wie es aussieht hast du einen neuen Luefter...
Vielleicht ist ein Meter von der Wand entfernt doch nicht sooo viel Ich selber habe 2 Gehaeuseluefter, einer vorne, der die kalte Luft reinblaest und einen Hinten, der die Luft von Innen nach aussen bringt. Klappt irgendwie ziemlich gut damit...


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. Mai 2006)

Wie hoch ist deine CPU Spannung?
Du kannst sie etwa bis 1,6V runterstellen, damit sollte die Wärmeentwicklung auch zurückgehen. Teste einfach mal, bis zu welchem Wert der Rechner stabil läuft 

PS: 
Wie hoch ist denn deine Zimmertemperatur?
Weil wenn die schon bei über 25 Grad liegt oder dein Rechner eventuell nahe an einer Heizung steht, siehts mit dem Kühlen auch wieder nicht so toll aus


----------

